# Any online developers that ONLY develop film?



## New Hampshire (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey folks,

Ok, does anyone know of a place that develops color negative film without giving you prints?  Honestly don't need the prints since I want to scan stuff myself, and honestly it always seemed like a waste getting a roll of film developed at the local places just to chuck the small prints anyways since I only needed the developed negatives.  Really don't even need the digitized cd's either since my scanner is better than what they can give me too.  Basically I just want a place to develop my film and send me the negatives.

Brian


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 3, 2011)

I am starting to send to Arlington camera in Texas, they develop and scan the negatives for $2.99.  I would call them about doing just the processing only.

I have been happy with there negative scanning


----------



## KenC (Jan 3, 2011)

Last time I shot film a few years ago, you could ask a local place to develop only and they would charge you only a few bucks and give you the whole roll uncut in a film can.  You should try asking and maybe you would save time and money.


----------



## Ron G (Jan 4, 2011)

I just had Walgreens develop a couple of rolls for me and the price has gone up to $4.99 in my local store.I have been busy working on my boat and have not been shooting much film lately but the clerk said that all prices increased by a dollar.The last rolls I had done were $3.99)
That is develop negatives only,don't cut the film.Ron G


----------



## KVRNut (Jan 4, 2011)

Any place that processes film will just process the film without prints or a photo cd if you ask them to.  A previous post mentioned leaving the negs uncut and that is the way to go if they have protective covering that can handle a full roll.


----------



## New Hampshire (Jan 4, 2011)

Good to know the local places will do that...never knew! (But then again it has been a while since I had film developed.  )

Actually I should see if I have any "mom and pop" places locally that will do the same and see what they use for scanning their photos on disk....if the quality is better than Wallyworld or other big name places it may be worth it to save myself a step.....

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mpix will process film (C41 only).  You can buy a CD of the scans, or order prints - but you don't have to.

If you want, you can pay for the processing and nothing else.  That's what I usually do...  They just return the negs to you, and you scan them on your own.  They also create an album with their scans in it, which you can order prints from.


----------



## New Hampshire (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmmm, looks like another good option. Thank you!

Brian


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 4, 2011)

If you want to look into it, go here:
Mpix.com - Film Services

Create an account.  Request mailers (they're free).  Mail film.

They send you the mailers for free, you just put some film in it, drop it in the mail, and a few days to a week later you get an e-mail saying that your film is ready.

You pay for the processing ($.19 per frame), they automatically ship the negs back to you, then you either wait for your negs, or order prints.

They come un-cut in a long sleeve.  I've sent them 30 or 40 rolls, and so far, they've been in great shape.  No scratches.


----------



## MarkF48 (Jan 4, 2011)

You might try Walmart and specify on the sendout envelope "Process only-No prints". I live in Central Massachusetts and the film was sent to a Fuji lab in NY to be processed. Was reasonably priced, but took a week or two.

I haven't used Walmart for a while for 120 C41 film, but here's a thread elsewhere that describes Walmart sendout processing...
120 developing at Walmart? Yea or nay? - Photo.net Medium Format Forum


----------



## guajero (May 28, 2011)

A lot of places will do develop only. If you are in NH I'd recommend checking out photosmith, they are pretty awesome.


----------



## Alex_Holland (May 28, 2011)

Jakefreese said:


> I am starting to send to Arlington camera in Texas, they develop and scan the negatives for $2.99.  I would call them about doing just the processing only.
> 
> I have been happy with there negative scanning



+1 Arlington Camera is a nice store. And they've been around since the early 80's.


----------

